# hIGH gloss ceilings



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

Went to a designer showroom in a high end neighborhood the other day and found that a couple of the room had a really high gloss ceiling. Supposidly the new in thing. Anyone know anything about the new In thing? how is it applied....what is it ect.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

Lornmastro said:


> Went to a designer showroom in a high end neighborhood the other day and found that a couple of the room had a really high gloss ceiling. Supposidly the new in thing. Anyone know anything about the new In thing? how is it applied....what is it ect.


i always try to push a customer into a flat, due to light sheen off the ceiling. Never liked it. But the exception would be above a shower, imo.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have heard about it, not seen it firsthand. Putting color on the ceiling as well.
How did it look?
Here is an example, probably good in the right room, not sure I like it!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You will have to make sure you have a level 5 finish on the ceiling and make sure you sand it without scratching it to much because every imperfection will be evident as will any flaws that you let slip by.


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

RCP...bingo those are the ceiling I've asked about. I personally did not like it. It is too shiney...I personally like flat on the ceiling and yes it did show all the imperfections on the ceiling. I was told that you need to put 4-5 coats on these vinyl ceilings...is that true. Level 5 ceiling...is that to mean that the ceiling needs to be perfect..with no imperfections??


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> I have heard about it, not seen it firsthand. Putting color on the ceiling as well.
> How did it look?
> Here is an example, probably good in the right room, not sure I like it!


On this site the first example is a stretched vinyl, would take care of the drywall/paint flaws.

In the right places it could work but I don't see it catching on, especially with paint. But what do I know, I just apply the stuff :whistling2:


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

I just wanted to know a little about it since I am sure one of my Interior designers are going to want to put it in one of there clients homes.Don't wat to look like this if they ask me about it. :confused1:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If you go here, and download the PDCA Standards, there is some good information on the levels of finishes. It is more of the drywaller/plasterers job to provide a smooth finish.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> If you go here, and download the PDCA Standards, there is some good information on the levels of finishes. It is more of the drywaller/plasterers job to provide a smooth finish.


It's absolutely the drywallers job, but when you come to a repaint, and the original shty tape job is covered with flat, there is not a whole lot blaming the drywaller does.

Skim it a bit, spray on some level 5 and Git Er Dun


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is true, but the OP mentioned educating designers and doing high end homes, I was thinking new construction or renovation. The condition of the surface needs to be addressed before painting a ceiling like that.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> That is true, but he mentioned educating designers and doing high end homes, I was thinking new construction or renovation. The condition of the surface needs to be addressed before painting a ceiling like that.



I understand, my viewpoint is a little biased since i do 90% repaints.

Most if not all of my high end repaints have had designers working with them too, so it pretty well seems natural to me that any high end home will have a designer whether it's new, reno or just a repaint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think that alot of designers don't have a clue about the practical things involved in what they are designing. But the upside to these high sheen ceilings would be for cleaning, you could just take a mop and wipe it down...:whistling2:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Lornmastro said:


> Went to a designer showroom in a high end neighborhood the other day and found that a couple of the room had a really high gloss ceiling. Supposidly the new in thing. Anyone know anything about the new In thing? how is it applied....what is it ect.


Actually this is a new trend for some designers, next week I'm going to post some pics of a job we are about to finish for one of the builders I work for, White high-gloss ceilings, one feature wall in the kitchen area painted red high gloss, another feature wall on grey and couple of shelfs with the same grey, the rest of the walls on white high gloss and black baseboards high gloss, high gloss red door, pretty nice combination plus this unit has 3 sky lights on a 13' high ceilings. 
The entire unit has level 5 drywall as I requested to the builder so we had to make sure we covered any single deficiency. Pretty damn close to perfection plus I'm sending a photographer to take some pics once it is completely done and put the pics on my website. 

We used 2 sprayers for the ceilings almost at the same time instead of back rolling, no back roll at all on ceilings, brand new tips just for this (613), we used a lot of paint on 3 coats just for the ceiling to make it look nice and shinny cause that ceiling was kinda the only thing that has to stand out from the rest, we did cut and roll our walls because that many deep colours specially Red Blood and we were scared of over spray everywhere and screw up our white ceilings. 

We are almost done so I'll post some pics once I have'em.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That will be great to see!:thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

RCP said:


> That will be great to see!:thumbsup:


I can take some pics tomorrow or so with a normal POS camera I have, the only think is that the red feature wall still needs 2 coats but the rest is pretty much ready. I can't wait for it to be completely done so I can put this pics on my website.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> That will be great to see!:thumbsup:


+1
....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So this is the new fad for a couple years, high gloss ceilings and baseboards... So in a few years, I'll get calls for repaints and have to scuff sand all this bs to paint over it...


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> So this is the new fad for a couple years, high gloss ceilings and baseboards... So in a few years, I'll get calls for repaints and have to scuff sand all this bs to paint over it...


I prep and paint whatever that gives me money, this is what my "painting company" is all about, what about you?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> It is more of the drywaller/plasterers job to provide a smooth finish.


 How many high end have you done that you didn't have to point up walls, and ceilings? 

I can count them on one hand, and they were all cost plus where the finishers were paid by the hour not on production.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I took some pics today with my cellphone, not very good quality of pic but you guys would get the idea... Cheers :yes:


----------



## The Paint Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> i always try to push a customer into a flat, due to light sheen off the ceiling. Never liked it. But the exception would be above a shower, imo.


shower ceilings can be painted with Aura Matte Bath&Spa, perfect finish.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

AztecPainting said:


> I prep and paint whatever that gives me money, this is what my "painting company" is all about, what about you?


Just saying, its a fad that will end in a few years. No big deal. Make money, thats what I do too.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

We put a lot of gloss on ceilings in commercial. They are usually in kitchens, restrooms and any other wet areas. Expoxies are used a lot also. Depending on the lighting you can get away without using a level 5 finish even though its a good idea.


----------

